# 1st autox



## Nate (Mar 17, 2010)

ive never done or watched autox before and theres an event at the local speedway on oct. 3rd. someone told me about it and said i should go. so here are a few questions.
what parts should i get for suspension that wont break my $1500 budget (w/out cost of labor) and would be the most effective in tight cornering?
does having an A4 have a downside, and if so, what should i be doing different?
and if you have any tips, what would you suggest?

thanks for your time guys


----------



## mikes06goat (Jan 13, 2009)

I've never gone but I know I would get coil overs and a better strut tower brace before I even tried. You should be ok with a a4. Just leave it in a low gear and have fun!


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

1) Radius Rod bushings
2) Strut mount bushings
3) Springs
4) Shocks and struts
Thoes are the main players. 

Then:
- x-member bushings
- control arm bushings
- sway bars

Also* Kollar Racing *has a nice coil over kit that is withen your budget: Results for 04-06 PONTIAC GTO
An artical was done in High Performace Pontiac with that setup just recently.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Upgrade your brakes first! Make sure you have good tires too. Then with whatever money is left, if any, start with some bushings.


----------



## Nate (Mar 17, 2010)

for bushings, would a kit like this work?
04-06 Pontiac GTO Energy Suspension Master Bushing Kit : eBay Motors (item 120579119480 end time Sep-02-10 11:18:54 PDT)


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

That bushing kit will work, but its not that importaint its part of the puzzle. It won't hurt to get it. If it comes with the rear diff insert toss it out and get a Lovells, Pedders insert or Harrop diff cover. I replaced all my bushings except for the rear control arm bushings. I have to say I got the best results by replacing the Radius Rod bushings.


----------

